# NanDees Daily - Inspire, Uplift, Share The Love :)



## NanDee (Jan 8, 2019)

*Friends *:hug:

This 'Diary's' section of the forum is a great idea and I decided to start of my new year by making good use of it. 

There is a song that Morecambe & Wise used to sing which I feel - with a few minor changes to the lyrics - serves as a perfect introduction and explanation of what this diary is all about. 

Share the sunshine of your smile - share the laughter all the while,
In this world where we live there should be more happiness,
So much joy we can give to each others new tomorrow.
Make folk happy through the years - never cause them any tears,
Let your arms be as warm as the sun from up above,
Share the fun - share the sunshine - share the Love. :cheerful:

All are welcome to share here too - anything that you think will help to uplift and/or brighten someones day :love_heart:


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 8, 2019)

Very nice. Thank you.


----------



## NanDee (Jan 9, 2019)

Don't worry if plan A fails - there are 25 more letters in the alphabet ositive:

Have a great Wednesday :love_heart:


----------



## NanDee (Jan 10, 2019)

I believe I can fly, I believe I can touch the sky ...


----------



## Wren (Jan 10, 2019)




----------



## NanDee (Jan 10, 2019)

Hi there Wren - welcome and :thankyou: for sharing. 

Tried to rep you again but couldn't - darn it lol


----------



## NanDee (Jan 10, 2019)

_*Try to be a rainbow in someone's cloud *_:love_heart:


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 10, 2019)




----------



## NanDee (Jan 10, 2019)

Welcome RadishRose 

Lol I know someone who has a son and daughter just like this - the son picks on his sister constantly at home - but defends her at school ! Lol

 :thankyou: for sharing :love_heart:


----------



## NanDee (Jan 11, 2019)

*Welcome to Fun Friday folks* :cheerful: *Thought I'd end the week with a bit of humor. *

They said 'Don't try this at home' - so I'm coming over to your place to try it.

Hang on while I flip this omelette - OK - we're having scrambled eggs.

Puppies free to good home, half spaniel - half sneaky neighbors dog.

Interviewer " So, tell me about yourself" - Candidate " I'd rather not ... I kinda want this job"

Constable on bicycle arresting someone - "OK get in the basket"

*Feel free to add your own - and have a great day *:love_heart:


----------



## NanDee (Jan 12, 2019)

*Hi folks - I slept rather late this morning but hope you will enjoy these ...*

You know your addicted to the internet when:

Your bookmarks take 15 mins to scroll top to bottom

You type 'com' after every period.com

You refer to going to the bathroom as - downloading

Your last date was only a jpeg

You start dreaming in HTML

*Have a great weekend everyone *:love_heart:


----------



## NanDee (Jan 13, 2019)

*May every sunrise hold new promise 
and every sunset hold more peace.

Have a blessed Sunday *:love_heart:


----------



## Gary O' (Jan 13, 2019)

Ah, Sunday


----------



## NanDee (Jan 13, 2019)

Hi Gary welcome 

I like pancakes too, though not had one for some time
 :thankyou: for sharing :love_heart:


----------



## NanDee (Jan 13, 2019)

*When you said "lets hang out together"...*



*This wasn't quite what I had in mind !*


----------



## NanDee (Jan 14, 2019)

*Don't wonder whether your glass is half empty or half full - just remember it is refillable ** 

Have a marvelous Monday everyone *:love_heart:


----------



## Gary O' (Jan 14, 2019)

NanDee said:


> I like pancakes too, though not had one for some time




no worries


----------



## NanDee (Jan 15, 2019)

*Remember - all things are possible...


..until you try slamming a revolving door !
*
*Have a terrific Tuesday everyone* :love_heart:


----------



## Wren (Jan 15, 2019)




----------



## NanDee (Jan 16, 2019)

*Look for something positive in every day, 
even if some days you have to look a little harder. **

Have a wonderful Wednesday everyone *:love_heart:


----------



## NanDee (Jan 18, 2019)

*Good morning everyone - welcome To Fun Friday *


----------



## NanDee (Jan 20, 2019)

Good morning everyone - have a beautiful Sunday :love_heart:


----------



## Wren (Jan 20, 2019)




----------



## NanDee (Jan 21, 2019)

*Good Morning everyone - here's something I hope will get your week off to
an amazing start. *






*Have a great day everyone* :love_heart:


----------



## NanDee (Jan 22, 2019)

*I've always loved the sounds of babies laughter - but here is something really special
to start off the day today. 
*






*Have a great day everyone *:love_heart:


----------



## Gary O' (Jan 22, 2019)

NanDee said:


> *I've always loved the sounds of babies laughter  *



....or the sight of an old man smiling


----------

